# Use these four Registry tweaks to accelerate(fast) Windows XP



## Batistabomb (Sep 11, 2007)

1. Reduce menu show delay :

Go to the Registry key​​HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop\
MenuShowDelay. The default value is 400. Set it to 0 to remove the delay
completely, but if you do that it will be nearly impossible to move the
mouse fast enough not to activate All Programs if you mouse over it en
route to your final selection. Pick a number that suits your style, make the
change, and then test it until you find a good compromise between speed​
and usability.

2. Place Windows Kernel into RAM :

It’s a given that anything that runs in RAM will be faster than an item that
has to access the hard drive and virtual memory. Rather than have the kernel
that is the foundation of XP using the slower Paging Executive functions,
use this hack to create and set the​​DisablePagingExecutive DWORD to a
value of 1.​
Perform this hack​​_only _if the system has 256MB or more of
installed RAM!​
Edit the Registry key​​HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\
Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\DisablePagingExecutive to 1 to
disable paging and have the kernel run in RAM (set the value to 0 to undo​
this hack). Exit the Registry and reboot.

3. Alter Prefetch Parameters :

_Prefetching​_​​(the reading of system boot files into a cache for faster loading) is
a commonly overlooked component that can have a significant impact on
system boot time. This tweak allows you to select which components will
make use of the prefetch parameters. To see which files are gathered using
each setting, clear the prefetch cache located at _C:\Windows\Prefetch _and
then enable one of the settings listed in this hack. Clear the cache and repeat
for each setting.
Set the Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\
Session Manager\Memory Management\PrefetchParameters\EnablePrefetcher​
to​​0 to disable prefetching, 1 to prefetch application launch files, 2 to​
prefetch boot files, or 3 to prefetch as many files as possible.

4. Disable 8.3 Name Creation in NTFS :

Files that use the 8.3 naming convention can degrade NTFS drive performance.
Unless you have a good reason for keeping the 8.3 naming convention
intact (such as if you’re using 16-bit programs), a performance gain can
be achieved by disabling it.
Set the Registry​​DWORD key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\
Control\FileSystem\NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation to 1. Exit the Registry​
and reboot.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Sep 11, 2007)

y are u posting all this in QnA section shdnt all this be in tutorials section


----------



## slugger (Sep 11, 2007)

increase ur font size d00d

i agree with spasrh007, this should b in tutorial

u have posted such tutorial posts in QnA earlier also, instead of tutorial

*REPORTIN


*


			
				entrana said:
			
		

> [offtopic]@slugger dude usually all ur posts which ever i see ends with REPORTIN, is there any catch to that?





 dis is to tell other members dat i have already reported d thread
so dat other need not report d same thread multiple times


----------



## Batistabomb (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry guys i forgot it move them to tutorials


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

[offtopic]@slugger dude usually all ur posts which ever i see ends with REPORTIN, is there any catch to that?


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^Whoever talked about net speed here???

Point no. 2 sholud only be performed on more than 1 gb RAM,not 256 mb.It gives a signifcant speed boost.in loading applications.


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 13, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> will it really accelerate NET speed .......


LOLZ


----------

